# Liquid Silicon



## Carper (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi All,

I have been adding crushed oyster shell to my pots recently and have also acquired the above. Instructions are to added one drop per litre and this can be added to regular feed etc and used weekly. It raises the PH slightly but this can easily be adjusted accordingly. Has anyone ever used this, what results may be expected, and are there any negatives etc. Any comments would be greatly appreciated. I grow mainly multifloral paphs and phrags.

Thanks

Gary
UK


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2011)

I use a product called Protekt, which is a potash solution with a high amount of silicates in it. It is strongly basic.

I don't know how equivalent this product is to yours(minus the potassium). The other form of "liquid silicon" that I am aware of is sodium silicate used for a concrete sealer. 

I don't think you need a lot of dissolved silicates in your system. I'd just add some sand to your mix and if the plants can dissolve it, then they'll be in good shape.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2011)

I use a product called Protekt also.


----------



## etex (Feb 28, 2011)

I have RO water and use Protekt when I use dynagro ferts to buffer PH. Have been using for over a year and have had no problems with it. It's also suggested that the product helps in heat tolerance. The orchids I put outside last summer sailed through days/weeks with temps over 100 and many rewarded me with first blooms.


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2011)

etex said:


> I have RO water and use Protekt when I use dynagro ferts to buffer PH. Have been using for over a year and have had no problems with it. It's also suggested that the product helps in heat tolerance. The orchids I put outside last summer sailed through days/weeks with temps over 100 and many rewarded me with first blooms.



Potassium boosting has been used for years in agriculture for drought resistance since it pushes root production (makes roots go deeper). Silicates are incorporated into cell walls making them tougher for improved tolerance to disease and pests. If you use the KLN rooting hormone, this product is also recommended to use in conjunction. 

I started using Protekt several years ago to see if I could reduce the incidence of rots (since they mostly occurred during hot times too). In general I did not see significant improvement with this problem until I started magnesium supplementation.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 28, 2011)

Si is an excellent additive. It is very basic, so don't overdo it (follow label instructions or use _less_ than recommended). 

Si enhances temperature tolerance (both heat and cold), drought tolerance, and bug & disease resistance by strengthening cell walls. 

Rick's right in that sand and other silicious media (diatomite etc) will contribute Si. We do both (sand or other Si in media and ProTeKt in irrigation). The amount of Si dissolved from sand would be very small IMO. Sand is basically raw glass. I've never seen a window dissolve.  However, it might be just enough to be right??? I don't know for sure, but can definitely say that paph roots seem to grab sand in their root hairs. Whether it's on purpose or accidental, who knows. It doesn't seem to hurt (on the contrary, it seems to help) and it makes us feel good, so we do it. 

Bottom line- Si, thumbs up.


----------



## Brian Monk (Feb 28, 2011)

I use Protekt. Use it in the injector, starting now until late fall. It tends to help here where temps get really warm, for extended perods of time. Notice a big difference in the sturdiness of Oncidiinae inflorescences.


----------



## John M (Feb 28, 2011)

Where do you get Protekt?


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 28, 2011)

John, you can bought Pro teKt from Paramount Orchids. 

http://www.paramountorchids.com/Supplies.htm

Now, I use a similar product from a hydoponic shop . The product is Pro-silicate from Grotek. 

http://www.grotek.net/en/products/product.aspx?id=87


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 28, 2011)

I used to use Pro-Tekt. I never saw any benefit from it. I now use it only to raise the pH of acidic fertilizers.


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> John, you can bought Pro teKt from Paramount Orchids.
> 
> http://www.paramountorchids.com/Supplies.htm
> 
> ...



This is also another potash solution like Protekt so you are chasing after potassium as much as the silicates.

Which is not a bad thing.


----------



## John M (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks very much Erythrone.


----------



## Carper (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies so far. 

http://www.growthtechnology.com/liquidsilicon.asp

I have attached a link to the product I will be using. They recommend 1 ml per 2 litres as a starting point on every fresh batch of feed mixed up, possibly increasing to 1 ml per litre as a maximum. They advise it can be used weekly. The product contains potassium silicate at 6.1%. 

It does not specify whether the application rate can be given to all plants including orchids. Is it ok to apply at the specified rate and if weekly, are there any negatives. 

Thanks

Gary
UK


----------

